# Router with SSL VPN capability



## techiequestion (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for some assistance in finding a router for my home network.


I am looking for a router with the following capabilities:
- Able to connect to an SSL VPN and route all internet traffic to it
- Able to provide SSL VPN to client machines
- Budget of £150 (ideally)
- Hardware firewall built in (ideally)
- DynDNS support (ideally)
- Browser based UI (ideally)
- ADSL modem built in (ideally)
- Wireless G + draft N (ideally)

Basically I am looking to have this router sit on my ADSL line and connect to the internet.

It should also be capable of connecting to an SSL VPN provider (my work / Goldens VPN or similar) in order to encrypt all internet traffic and pass it through to the VPN provider (rather than the LAN clients making the connection to the VPN provider).

I also need the router to provide the ability for external clients to connect to the router using a SSL VPN connection (to connect my laptop while away from home)

Ideally the device would be wireless although this is optional as I can use a wireless access point.

Ideally the device would also be an ADSL modem but again this is optional as I can use an external modem.

For the admin panel a web based UI would be ideal but I am open to command line interface as well.

Any ideas?

So far I havent found anything that does everything I am looking for so I am looking for suggestions?

Thank you for looking!


----------

